# Light green sprigs



## Trippel24 (Jul 9, 2018)

I have some bright firm sprigs in my grass and curious as to what they are. They started in a small area in the front and the beginning part of the back that gets mowed right after the front small section. Amy ideas?


----------



## Trippel24 (Jul 9, 2018)

Dull blade?


----------



## Gregau33 (Apr 15, 2018)

What kind of grass is that bottom pic? Looks like well manicured crabgrass or doveweed. Either way, they are both weeds.


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

Gregau33 said:


> What kind of grass is that bottom pic? Looks like well manicured crabgrass or doveweed. Either way, they are both weeds.


Ditto to that sentiment. I had to go look at the profile to make sure it wasn't centipede.


----------



## Trippel24 (Jul 9, 2018)

Gregau33 said:


> What kind of grass is that bottom pic? Looks like well manicured crabgrass or doveweed. Either way, they are both weeds.


One is a closeup of the other. Hybrid Bermuda, believe it is tifgreen 419. Got it from my golf course


----------



## Gregau33 (Apr 15, 2018)

Yeah, that bottom pic is not hybrid Bermuda. I think you have an invasion of crabgrass. Quinclorac will knock it back. Might take a couple apps if it is pretty mature


----------



## Trippel24 (Jul 9, 2018)

Gregau33 said:


> Yeah, that bottom pic is not hybrid Bermuda. I think you have an invasion of crabgrass.


Dang, it was not there at all last week. Have done 2 pre E apps this year. One with prodiamine in June and Early March with dimension. I guess I'll take care of it in a few months when it cools off. Still almost 100 degrees here. Was going to do winter rye, but maybe not now.


----------



## high leverage (Jun 11, 2017)

Looks more like Dove to me. Revolver to the rescue. Split app of Pre-M with Specticle. You have to pay to play


----------



## Trippel24 (Jul 9, 2018)

high leverage said:


> Looks more like Dove to me. Revolver to the rescue. Split app of Pre-M with Specticle. You have to pay to play


I actually am lucky and can get enough revolver for a gallon or 2 mix for free or close to it, from the golf course I belong to. If that's the go to I'm good to go.


----------



## high leverage (Jun 11, 2017)

Trippel24 said:


> high leverage said:
> 
> 
> > Looks more like Dove to me. Revolver to the rescue. Split app of Pre-M with Specticle. You have to pay to play
> ...


Yes university studies have shown Revolver to be the most effective post-m. While I rarely see Dove here in NE Oklahoma it's coming.


----------



## Trippel24 (Jul 9, 2018)

high leverage said:


> Trippel24 said:
> 
> 
> > high leverage said:
> ...


Appreciate it. I'll do a blanket spray. I just got a used mower and betting it came from it.


----------



## high leverage (Jun 11, 2017)

Trippel24 said:


> high leverage said:
> 
> 
> > Trippel24 said:
> ...


It more than likely germinated months ago. It's a late germinator like goose. It needs 65-80 degree soil temps.


----------



## Trippel24 (Jul 9, 2018)

I do have goose grass on a side yard I just planted that was bare dirt but that's been there for months. I don't care about that area because it gets too much shade for the Bermuda to fully establish. It was 100 degrees plus for 40 days + from July and August and 97 today. Hard to believe that it's that because the small part of my front germinated last month and thought it was water issues. Then it came to the back and just noticed it today and I mowed Saturday and I didn't notice it.


----------



## ccanad (May 24, 2018)

I am currently battling a big doveweed invasion. I didn't know what the lime green seedlings were until it was too late. Go on the attack now and save yourself!!!


----------



## Trippel24 (Jul 9, 2018)

The super intendendent of the golf course I belong to just said that it was stressed Bermuda from cutting more than 1/3 of the blad of this last time. Makes sense, because I forgot did cut a notch lower than normal. We'll see what it does with some fertilization and water in the next week. He said no need for the revolver at this point. Hoping he's right, but he is really good, so I trust him


----------



## Gregau33 (Apr 15, 2018)

He thinks the Doveweed is stressed Bermuda? They look nothing alike. I don't want to say he's wrong... But he's wrong :?
I could see him saying that if you had centipede since both doveweed and centipede have wider blades, but hybrid Bermuda has very fine blades.


----------



## Trippel24 (Jul 9, 2018)

We'll see they are all the same size if you zoom in more and I pulled a few and they are the same as the green Bermuda around it.


----------



## Gregau33 (Apr 15, 2018)

Oh ok... That must be super zoomed in because 419 is fine bladed


----------



## Trippel24 (Jul 9, 2018)

Gregau33 said:


> Oh ok... That must be super zoomed in because 419 is fine bladed


Maybe it's not 419. I got the sod from my golf course 3 years ago and just know it is a hybrid variety of some sort. I'll post a couple pic tomorrow of the other parts of my lawn and maybe you can help me identify the type of grass I have.


----------



## Gregau33 (Apr 15, 2018)

Well that's awesome if you only need some fert. and some water. Sure beats fighting weeds. Let us know how it recovers.


----------



## Trippel24 (Jul 9, 2018)

Gregau33 said:


> Well that's awesome if you only need some fert. and some water. Sure beats fighting weeds. Let us know how it recovers.


He saw the same picture you saw, but zoomed in even closer. So, definitely not out in the clear yet haha. I also have seen them become greener, but that could just be hoping so today. I increase my HOC yesterday when I mowed and it seems like the grass appreciated it. Needs some more leveling. I just pulled a tree that shaded that area in March and that whole area was very to little to no grass at the beginning of the spring. So who knows if some weeds were waiting to germinate. This is a picture from April 26th after aeration.


----------

